# Revosok's breeding preparation journal



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

I am starting this journal so that I can compile information of genetics, courting, and general breeding of the betta splendens species. This journal will mainly just be for my own use, but you are welcome to post, add information, say hi, ask questions, ect.


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

So first post, I am going to try to breed to see if I like it, but first, I need to get all the materials cheap. 

Breeding tank: 8 galleons (a little broken, missing half of one of the sides, I can still fill up the tank half way, which will make the male's job easier).
Grow out tank: large storage bin (I already have a bunch, and they are huge, (like 50 galleons)).
Jaring: 2 liter soda bottles with tops cut off (my dad brings bottles home from work so he can turn them in, collecting 100 of the 2 liter bottles will only take a month)


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Cool. For jarring i am gonna use everything. From food bowls to pickle jars and many othet things


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Lol i bred my fish in a 3 gallon... My dad was too lazy and he thought it would never work


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Subbing. It's great that you're doing it 'on the cheap' as it were. While I love the look of those fancy shelves and breeding set ups, if I ever do think about breeding (many years into the future) I will want to start off cheaply in case I absolutely loathe the whole process. Things can always be upgraded if I decide to do it long term. There seems to be a lack of really dedicated Betta breeders in the UK from what I can tell, so I _am_ vaguely interested, but it will have to wait a while. I'm only on my first Betta... got to keep him alive first!

Do you have an idea of what kind of line you'll be going for? Or if not, what do you fancy?


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

I think that I will work on my grizzle. Prometheus' fins line up pretty nicely, I just want to work on his topline, getting rid of the double tail trait, stubby fronts of the anal and dorsal fins, better ventrals, and evening out his colors. He is a petco betta, but I think it would be pretty cool to perfect a petco betta line.


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AAB.htm


http://s4.postimg.org/58tmr5icd/bettagenes3.jpg

Cool websites I found


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

I found this great website: http://bettasource.com/


----------

